# They're here!!!!!!



## ILoveMyPug (Sep 4, 2009)

I am ever so worried though, they are TERRIFIED! 

They keep hiding behind their bed snuggling with each other, I managed to hold one for quite some time but then he got scared, the other just wouldn't let me near him at all. Was Teddy actually who ran off.

Toffee is the one looking at the camera, Teddy is hiding behind! 

I have made them a dish of celery, tomatoes and cucumber and they haven't touched it.  I have turned the light off and left the room now to let them settle.

Please tell me this behaviour is normal. 

On a lighter note, the breeder gave me a pedigree certificate and a care sheet.


----------



## BeesBella (Sep 21, 2009)

Sorry I don't know much about gp's but just wanted to say....they are sooo cute !!! And if they are like rats and hamsters ect, it will take them a while to get used to their new surroundings and new smells and stuff. I'm sure after a little while they will come out of their shell.

Congrats on you new additions =)


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Aww they are sooo cute! Hopefully they will get used to you handling them in time


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

They are gorgeous  guinea pigs are often veyr nervous babies, don't worry, try talking to them gently, and then build up to stroking then picking up. They'll get there.


----------



## big_bear (Oct 5, 2009)

hi theyre beautiful they probably just need a lil time to settle in i miss my guinea pigs


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Awww, :001_wub: They are gorgeous!! Yes they are suppost to be quite nervous at first! They'll be fine!


----------



## ILoveMyPug (Sep 4, 2009)

Thank you!

I have some more pics...


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Awwwww they are absolutely beautiful:001_wub::001_wub: - I'm jealous.

Yes they are all nervous at first so don't worry about it - they will soon settle.


----------



## ILoveMyPug (Sep 4, 2009)

They are still scared when I handle them but they are eating and drinking so I am happy, I even had my first squeaks today when I put the fruit and veg in, I was spying on them munching away, they didn't know I was there!


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Oh don't worry they will soon come out of themselves when food is concerned. My male and female who live inside are almost out of the cage trying to get in the bag of salad as soon as I open their cages to give them some. Iggy puts her head in the bag and picks her own.:laugh:

Iggy is my singing guinea pig. (there is a video of her somewhere doing the guinea pig song.)


----------



## ILoveMyPug (Sep 4, 2009)

Aah I can't wait until mine are like that!

The noises are adorable!

I keep trying to look at their lips but they are too scared, I love guinea pig lips, although you can see Toffee's on that picture!


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

This is the thread where Iggy 'sings'. It's quite rare for them to do this but she's done it around 5 times now that I've heard.

http://www.petforums.co.uk/small-animal-chat/43324-my-guinea-pig-just-sang.html


----------



## ILoveMyPug (Sep 4, 2009)

Ahhh, how cute!  

I had it on for ages and my boyfriend said what the hell is that noise!? LOL - that is adorable!


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

First time it happened I thought that a bird had flown in and got stuck behind the cage.


----------



## ILoveMyPug (Sep 4, 2009)

Haha, does she do a cute face when she sings? (I know they are always cute!)


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Yes she does - it's a shame I couldn't get her face as she was doing it but I thought if I turned the light on she might have stopped. She's done it again since and I actually saw her doing it but didn't have my camera to hand unfortunately. She looks quite relaxed when she was doing it - she actually looked as if she was enjoying herself. :laugh: My other piggy, Nemo didn't look bothered at all by the noise but then again he is a very laid back lad, nothing bothers him. :laugh:


----------



## ILoveMyPug (Sep 4, 2009)

Ah I really hope you get to video her face!


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

I'll try next time she does it.


----------



## ILoveMyPug (Sep 4, 2009)

Can't wait! 

I can just imagine her little lips! :blushing: 

My two seem to be a LITTLE more settled, still scared of me but don't seem to mind me being there if there is a dish of veg in my hand. 

I love the way they snuggle tightly with each other, even thought they are scared, one even led on top of the other with his bum in his face!  

How long will it be do you think when they like me?


----------

